

Interested in a 2nd edition of "Real World Haskell"?  - turnersr
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHpfU3FtRW5uWnlvLUYzeE1Kc25kZlE6MQ

======
watmough
I'm running about 6 years behind in my reading, in that I have about 6 years
of books piled up in my bookshelves. Real World Haskell is pretty near the end
of the queue.

Anyone have similar problems, or have any tips on 'getting to read'?

~~~
reirob
Hmm, sounds as if you sound guilty for not catching up with reading. Public
transport - as suggested earlier - is excellent. For my part I judge books by
their capability to hook me so that I actually cannot abandon reading. If a
book fails to do that, but I am still interested in the subject, well then I
continue searching in the InterNet if there are other books covering the same
subject, or even better combining several subjects that I am interested in. I
guess if you have a pile of 6 years, than you should first revise what are the
subjects that you are not interested any more and sell/give away the books
about these topics. For the remaining books you should look up if in the
meantime there are better alternatives (comments from readers) and if that is
the case then go with the new and better books.

The only thing in our life, we are sure to own is TIME. It is a pity to spend
time to force you to do something you do not really want.

Saying this, I find "Real World Haskell" an excellent book, but sometimes too
long to read.

